# Where to shop in NY/ATL?



## Blushbaby (Jul 8, 2007)

I'mvisiting NY in late Aug and Atlanta for a week in early Sept.

I live in London and tend to shop in H&M, Zara and Topshop. I like picking up on current styles and trends and just wondered if you guys could rec where to shop in NY.

I'm not reall into designer clothing and aren't looking to buy any designher stuff so you can leave those kinda shops out.

I also wanna pick up a couple of velour tracksuits just for chillin at home in. Who tends to do longer leg lengths? And where can I fins them in either state?

Oh and slo what are the popular shoe stores over there?

Oh and what's Woodbury Common outlet saying for shopping?

I'm a size 10/12 (U.S sizing) and shoe size 10 (UK size 8)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello!

In terms of where to shop I guess it would depend on where you will be.

I recommend bebe, barami, and macys as good places to start.

In terms of outlets, both woodbury commons and the tanger outlets provide a wealth of stores as well as cco's. If you go to woodbury, you will definitely not be dissapointed! They have everything (literally!)


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you for your reply! Yep Woodbury Common's been mentioned a few times to me so I'm def gna go there for a day!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 11, 2007)

If you will be in NYC go to 34th Street  You will have a Macy's (for athletic apparel try the Junior department on the 5th floor) *this store has 3 MAC counters including one in the Jr. dept., 2 H&M, Victoria's Secret, Sephora, Zara, Forever 21, Gap, Bakers shoes, Ann Taylor, Express & a bunch of other stores (including many of those sneaker/athletic wear stores)..  The area also has a small mall (Manhattan Mall) which has sporting goods shops, Nine West, Enzo, etc.

The really high end shops are along 5th Avenue (except for Lord & Taylor which is owned by Macys, they have good prices), even if you are not into shopping in those expensive shops, there is a lot to see, like the Empire State building, Rockefeller Center, Saks 5th Ave, FAO Schwartz, etc.

Have fun on your trip!  Happy Shopping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​
P.S. If you go to Macy’s go to the visitor’s center to get a discount card, I think they may also waive the taxes on the merchandise you purchase


----------



## ms.marymac (Jul 18, 2007)

I personally enjoy going to unique shops that I wouldn't normally find where I live.  When you go to Atlanta I recommend the Virginia-Highlands area for all sorts of boutiques, restaurants, etc.  There used to be this really great shoe store called Catwalk in this area.  Cute shoes, decent prices. 

If you want something a little edgy, go around the corner to Little Five Points. The shops have everything from punky clothes to current trends. There is also a neat shoe store called Abba Dabba's in L5P.  


Both neighborhoods have become extremely touristy, but I still think they worth checking out!


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Jul 23, 2007)

I live in Atlanta, so yay for coming here haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I suggest you hit up either Permieter Mall, or Lenox Mall. You can easily google both and get directions to both. Lenox has an American Apparel, Express, Nordstrom, Urban Outfitters, Bloomingdales, Macy's. Perimeter is basically the same..minus the UO, American Apparel. But they're both great malls. 

There's not MUCH shopping in the city itself. But there's a place called Atlantic Station, that is in the city, that's really cool, it was built about 2 years ago. They have a Dillards in there, an Express, Banana Republic, Victoria's Secret..and a couple other little boutiques. So nothing really expensive. There's a big movie theatre there, and some restaurants. 


I've been to NY several times, but I've never been to the Woodbury Common Outlets. Although I hear they're amazing, they have everything you could ever want. Here's their store listing:http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlet...sting.asp?id=7 

I hear it's worth it to make the trip.


Hope you have fun on your vacations!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks PLV for the ATL heads up!!

I'm getting excited about my trip now!!! Whoo-hooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh another question - whereabouts is Topshop in New York?? 

It'll be much cheaper than TS over here in London thanks to the fab exchange rate!


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh have since found out TS is actually more expensive in NY than it is over here.

Can anyone recommend where I can find vintage 80s tees in NY?? Like old cartoon ones?


----------

